# New free online Guitar Magazine



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I read about this on another forum. It's a British based online guitar magazine called "Interactive Guitar" which features interviews and product reviews and this first edition has a David Gilmour interview. I haven't had a chance to have a good look at it yet but it looks pretty promising, kind of like the British version of Premier Guitar. Check it out here: FREE Guitar Interactive Magazine Issue 1 Now Available!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Cool, I'll check it out--I also check out Premier Guitar for free online every month.

While I like holding a book in my hands--and prefer that to reading online or an e-reader,w when it comes to the guitar magazines, I'm preferring electronic.
I used to have tons of guitar magazines, but they took up too much space--so now I have a few issues in print, and I sometimes print stuff from the online issue if I want a hard copy--takes up a lot less space.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

it's a great "mag"...it's easy to navigate...doesn't crash my pc as other online mags tend to do...lots of useful content/vids with minimal advertisements...i hope this one sticks around a long time and remains free...


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

nice. thanks for the link. those imbedded videos are really a great use the the online mag.
also, for the several slide questions that have come up recently, there's an article on page 90 of this issue.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

You're welcome guys but I made a mistake regarding David Gilmour. He wasn't the one being interviewed, it's Guthrie Govan. That's what happens when you just take a quick glance. ) I was reading a bit of the magazine last night and watching the video interview with Guthrie. Man, that guy's playing is just unbelievable and he makes it look so effortless.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

That appears to be an extension of Lick Library. I have used them for many years. They also publish Guitar Techniques and I believe Total Guitar as well. Guthrie Govan has been on staff there for many years. He teaches a lot of the lessons. I used to pick up Guitar Techniques all the time when I was in the States on business. They feature several songs per issue and comes with a CD with backing tracks etc.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Nice, thanks this is a great site!


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

GuitarsCanada said:


> That appears to be an extension of Lick Library. I have used them for many years. They also publish Guitar Techniques and I believe Total Guitar as well. Guthrie Govan has been on staff there for many years. He teaches a lot of the lessons. I used to pick up Guitar Techniques all the time when I was in the States on business. They feature several songs per issue and comes with a CD with backing tracks etc.


I'm not sure if you realize this...but all those British guitar mags are available/sold in Canada at Chapters/Indigo as well as Long and McQuade stores...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

jimihendrix said:


> I'm not sure if you realize this...but all those British guitar mags are available/sold in Canada at Chapters/Indigo as well as Long and McQuade stores...


Correct, they are now but about 5-6 years ago they were not. They were also a lot cheaper over there. I do still get the odd one at Chapters


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> That appears to be an extension of Lick Library. I have used them for many years. They also publish Guitar Techniques and I believe Total Guitar as well. Guthrie Govan has been on staff there for many years. He teaches a lot of the lessons. I used to pick up Guitar Techniques all the time when I was in the States on business. They feature several songs per issue and comes with a CD with backing tracks etc.


Yeah I used to buy Total Guitar years ago. It was a pretty good magazine and I still have some CDs along with the magazines and I also remember Guthrie doing the lessons. In the Interactive Guitar interview he said he started playing guitar at around the age of three.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Bevo said:


> Nice, thanks this is a great site!


You're welcome Bevo. I was reading a few more articles earlier this evening.


----------



## Presto1202 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up. It seems to me the British (ie, Guitar Techniques) magazines generally tend to be better than the ones from here in America (ie, Guitar World, Guitar One). I wish more American magazines would put a backing track or two on their CD's if they're going to bother to put them in their magazines.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Presto1202 said:


> Thanks for the heads up. It seems to me the British (ie, Guitar Techniques) magazines generally tend to be better than the ones from here in America (ie, Guitar World, Guitar One). I wish more American magazines would put a backing track or two on their CD's if they're going to bother to put them in their magazines.


You're welcome Presto1202. I used to buy the American guitar magazines back in the 80's, Guitar Player, Guitarist, Guitar World, etc. and back then they seemed to be quite good. I'm not sure what they're like these days as I rarely buy any guitar magazines anymore but I agree with you on backing tracks.


----------

